# Online Slimming World



## lucy123 (May 17, 2012)

Hi All

I am wondering if anyone has tried ONLINE slimming world as opposed to going to classes?  If so did you get good results?

I have my old books from about 2 years ago and didn't know whether to have a look/go at doing red days for a bit (I need to be low carb), or whether to join online and do it that way - but it does look quite pricey?

I dont really want to go to classes again - been there, done that and don't think it would work for me this time.


----------



## AJLang (May 18, 2012)

Hi Lucy I haven't tried slimming World Online but I do use Weight Watchers online and find that really helpful as I can choose what I eat as long as I have the points.  You can eat as much fruit as you want and earn extra points for exercise.  I like the online version because I can tap in my food on my IPad.


----------



## lucy123 (May 18, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Hi Lucy I haven't tried slimming World Online but I do use Weight Watchers online and find that really helpful as I can choose what I eat as long as I have the points.  You can eat as much fruit as you want and earn extra points for exercise.  I like the online version because I can tap in my food on my IPad.



Thanks Amanda.

I have absolutely loads of slimming world books from my previous memberships over the years so think I may just use them to adjust what i am currently eating. I love the recipes from SW - I didn't get on with WW as well, but glad it is working for you.

Its ?60 for 3 months online with SW which I think is as expensive as going to the class and I think you get online free if you go to a class anyway. So for now I am going to hold on to my money and try it alone.  

All I want is a low carb diet that i know will work without the added pressure of a group each week.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## cazscot (May 21, 2012)

Good luck, Lucy  i have recently started doing sw but I am the type that I need to go to group but I do know people that can do it themselves and scuceed at it, again good luck .


----------

